# asked to introduce myself



## No1left4jocker (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey everyone,

My names Trent I've been on the forums now for a couple of months looking at pictures, reading up on mantids, and watching the common health issues mantids may have.

I have purchaces two mantids from mantisplace.com; An orchid mantis, and a "mystery mantis" that neither Rebecca at mantisplace knew the type or through my avid looking and searching online could I come up with its type. From my looking I believed it was an Mayalan Dead Leaf mantis however now that he is an adult I dont believe this to be true. I have pictures posted in my galery for those of you that want to take the time to try and figure out what mantis it is. Early April 2010, my orchid molted and the next day i had her out of her to my work in her cage. Later that day I took her out of the cage and let her roam my laptop for the warmth thats when i noticed that her right back leg the pad was missing off her foot. I saw this to be alarming because at the same time I noticed this I had to touch her rear-end to get her foot out of her mouth. I wasnt sure if that was a self mutalation or if she lost it in her exoskeleton (which I checked and no missing foot) so i was lead to believe that she had finished eatting it off for no real reason. I made a post in the health/self mutalation post


----------



## d17oug18 (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to the forum good sir! if you dont find any helpful info, im sure the seniors of mantises will answer any questions. were all friendly here so enjoy.


----------



## davestreasurechest (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to the forum from Kansas!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 6, 2010)

Hah! it is a budwing! lovely creature!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh and welcome! from little ol me!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Apr 6, 2010)

No1left4jocker said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My names Trent I've been on the forums now for a couple of months looking at pictures, reading up on mantids, and watching the common health issues mantids may have. I was rudely asked to introduce myself recently in this part of the forum, however I dont believe that everyone comes in here first to see all the new people that are here and joining as this task would take a long time. Not only that, but would be a lot of useless information that no one would really care about. But for those that do take the time to read the introductions and do take the time to hear what people have to say I appreciate it a lot. Seeing as how many forums I've been apart of has always been a very negitive athmosphere with not much help. I may be wrong about this forum hopefully I am wrong, but thats to be proven. ANyway!!!
> 
> ...


welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## hierodula (Apr 7, 2010)

welcome


----------



## kitkat39 (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum =)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ, and the scientific name for that mantis is _Mantis mysteriensi_s.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome. I even asked you to PLEASE introduce yourself here. I think most would agree that is not rude. If you find so many forums to have a negative atmosphere have you ever thought that maybe the issue isn't the forum?

Again, welcome.


----------



## ismart (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Apr 14, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## revmdn (Apr 15, 2010)

Welcome.


----------

